

JQuery Plugin: Facebook Style Tokenizing Input Box - foobar2k
http://loopj.com/2009/04/25/jquery-plugin-tokenizing-autocomplete-text-entry/

======
robryan
I have been using the prototype based one. Good to have something like this
around if I look to try and standardize everything in JQuery later on.

~~~
RyanGWU82
Do you have a link to the Prototype one? That would be _very_ useful for a
project I'm working on.

~~~
mileszs
I think he is likely talking about this one:

[http://devblog.rorcraft.com/2008/8/13/the-facebook-
autocompl...](http://devblog.rorcraft.com/2008/8/13/the-facebook-autocomplete-
address-to-field)

------
varenc
Hasn't Mail in OS X been doing this before facebook? Its really Apple's
Tokenizing Input Box.

~~~
trezor
Not that it matters much, but this is definitely not an Apple innovation, and
I don't see a reason to let them automatically get credit for everything.

If you are first going to name none-web-based things which has done this
already, get it right at least. I'm pretty sure Microsoft Outlook was years
ahead of OSX here.

------
look_lookatme
There are already a couple of these out for jQuery, but this gets a bump for
being the cleanest implementation I've seen.

------
tdonia
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Referen...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en/Core_JavaScript_1.5_Reference/Global_Objects/String/match)

the javascript string match () method will get you most of the way there.

------
mildweed
It would be better if the demo also had an output of the post data.

~~~
jonknee
There is no output of the post data, you get a list that you can process on
submit.

> A list of selected item ids is created inside the original text entry,
> process them as usual when the form is submitted.

